# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Pantalones?

## magobernal

Hola, ¿Álguien sabe donde encontrar unos pantalones parecidos a este?:
Pantalón negro de vestir, con grandes bolsillos que se puedan sacar hacia fuera.
Preferiblemente liso y con bolsillos traseros.

----------


## Pulgas

En casi todas las tiendas de ropa.

----------


## magobernal

¿no preferís ningun tipo de pantalon por algun motivo?

----------


## S. Alexander

Sí, mis vaqueros azules... porque me gustan...  :07:

----------


## Pulgas

La confección del vestuario es lo último que diseño en un espectáculo. Adapto la ropa a las necesidades que tengo.
Lógicamente, el diseño (la estética) está pensado mucho antes, pero el resolver cómo el vestuario me va a permitir hacer lo que quiero hacer, para mí, es lo último (por supuesto antes tengo previsto si se va a poder o no hacer algo).
En cuanto a qué prefiero, depende del montaje, de la estética y de las necesidades del espestáculo.

----------


## magobernal

Entonces no creeis que existan unos pantalones "universales" que sirvan para hacer muchos juegos :Wink1: .
Me refiero a unos pantalones a los cuales se les pueda denominar "pantalones de magia" debido a una serie de caracteristicas.

----------


## Pulgas

No te sigo, de verdad.
Con los pantalones que me pongo cada día puedo hacer un montón de juegos diferentes. Si necesito algo más específico, lo diseño y listo. Precisamente por eso, porque es específico.
No entiendo dónde quieres llegar con la cuestión de los pantalones, la "universalidad" y si hay unos "pantalones de magia".
¿Necesitas algo concreto? Búscalo o encárgalo.
Lo demás creo que es marear la perdiz.

----------


## MagNity

hilo cerrado por no llevar a ningún lugar, todo lo bien que se podía responder lo ha hecho Pulgas.

----------

